# Smoking turkey and brisket at the same time?



## jcbigler (Nov 14, 2015)

What do you guys think about smoking turkey and brisket at the same time, in the same smoker?

Assuming that the smoker is big enough to fit both of them, would they both be able to cook fully at as similar rate in the same smoker? 

Thinking about smoking the turkey for Thanksgiving this year. We usually cook it in the oven or a roaster. I always smoke brisket for Thanksgiving also. Would like to smoke them both. I usually have my smoker between 230 and 250 degrees for the brisket. Would the turkey be able to cook fully at at those temps? Or do I need to increase the smoking temp for my brisket? Maybe 275-ish? 

Or, am I going to have to buy another smoker?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 14, 2015)

The turkey will cook quite a bit faster then the brisket. If you want crispy skin like from the oven your temps will need to be quite a bit higher than your targeted temp., 325-350. At the lower temps you mention you can probably figure 20-30 minutes per pound to reach an internal to of 165 in the breast.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 14, 2015)

:yeahthat:

Case has ya covered !  Thumbs Up


----------



## kswanga (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for bringing this discussion up.  I was thinking the same thing.  I have a large enough smoker for two turkeys and a brisket.  However, like the first poster said, can you do both.  I typically use apple wood for poultry.  Is that possible with a brisket too (apple wood)


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 19, 2015)

Kswanga said:


> Thanks for bringing this discussion up.  I was thinking the same thing.  I have a large enough smoker for two turkeys and a brisket.  However, like the first poster said, can you do both.  I typically use apple wood for poultry.  Is that possible with a brisket too (apple wood)



No problem at all.  With the exception of fish, i see no issues smoking different types of meats at the same time.  

As stated above, the birds will be done earlier than the brisket, but watch the temps and you're good to go.  

As for the smoke used, it's all up to you and your guests.  I've used alder and apple smoke for brisket and it was great.


----------

